# Blown away...



## scrubbinrims (Mar 5, 2012)

Not often am I poised to win an item, when the price towards the end surpases my estimate by a mile...
Didn't this value coming at all, even considering its low mileage.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/220965197336?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Chris


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 5, 2012)

Check this one out

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...hx43r0Q%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_6555wt_922




Looks like this one that sold here for less than $200

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?19824-EA-Labs-Starburst-Pancake-horn&highlight=EA+horn


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 5, 2012)

The pancake horn blew me away. I figured $500 range. You Schwinn guys are nuts. The early triangle speedos always seem to bring good money. Maybe not that good but I wasn't shocked at that one.


----------



## catfish (Mar 5, 2012)

WOW!!!!   People are really stepped up for these.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 5, 2012)

*Speaking of What the ....*

Not bike related, but I saw this the other day and was thoroughly confused.  Looks like the recession is over people, time to resume your unbridled spending.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1986...4155573?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item3a710376b5


----------



## chitown (Mar 5, 2012)

The winner of the Pancake horn was the 2nd highest bidder on the Speedo (jumped to a $427.50 bid from $125) . Must be tax refund season or... some lottery winners are getting into the hobby... great if you're selling... not so great if you're buying.


----------



## catfish (Mar 5, 2012)

chitown said:


> The winner of the Pancake horn was the 2nd highest bidder on the Speedo. Must be tax refund season or... some lottery winners are getting into the hobby... great if you're selling... not so great if you're buying.




Every few years it seams like someone with $$$$ comes in and drives up prices for a while.... Than they get out of the hobby, and prices drop again.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 6, 2012)

chitown said:


> The winner of the Pancake horn was the 2nd highest bidder on the Speedo (jumped to a $427.50 bid from $125) . Must be tax refund season or... some lottery winners are getting into the hobby... great if you're selling... not so great if you're buying.




Is there a possibility this was a snipe that went bad.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 6, 2012)

And you guys didn't even mention the righteous New Haven bicycle clock that went for over Five hundred dollars.

 The only other one of those that I have ever seen, is locked up in a collection that will probably only be traded, upon death.

Sometimes the ultra rare can only be had, by stepping up to the plate, and by swinging for the fences.

 I'm sure the guy who just won the lottery will tell you that it's easy. You just walk up and by a ticket. How hard is that?

We all know that some things come with serendipity, and somethings come with hard determination. As long as you're happy with the outcome, that's all that really matters.

Those auctions were hard fought, and it take two to Tango. If either one of those guys had backed off, all of the items would have been won for a somewhat reasonable price.

That is why I don't think any auctions should ever be ended early. You never know who is waiting in the wings with the big bat.


----------



## partsguy (Mar 6, 2012)

cyclingday said:


> You never know who is waiting in the wings with the big bat.




It depends how you define a big bat. But I'm often the one waiting the wings with the biggest bat I can scrounge up. I'm not one to get in a pi$$ing war with 4 days to go. A Huffy bicycle tank on eBay went from a mere $10 or so to around $40 in seconds, thanks to me taking a swing. Why? I needed the darn thing! Even then I think it was a bargain.

Thats what drives some of the prices, the desperate need for that one part that you just can't find, no matter the price. We all have those parts on our wants list, some of us advertise on every post on this site in the form of a sig. Whether that is a Huffy rack, Schwinn tank, Bluebird speedometer, or an early Harley frame, we all got something we would kill to own. I'm a bit stumped on the speedometer, I think it was rolled back (or over). The horn, I see reason for it to hit $300 and that is tops, but nearly $1000? Thats just nuts.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 6, 2012)

The funny thing about the horn, is that it had nothing to do with it. It was the stupid little button that didn't even have the strap clamps.

That little gem is what was worth a thousand dollars!

So dig through your boxes guys, and break those things out. The stock on those just went way up.


----------



## partsguy (Mar 6, 2012)

cyclingday said:


> The funny thing about the horn, is that it had nothing to do with it. It was the stupid little button that didn't even have the strap clamps.
> 
> That little gem is what was worth a thousand dollars!
> 
> So dig through your boxes guys, and break those things out. The stock on those just went way up.




You've gotta be kidding.


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 6, 2012)

No, he is not...as you noted, the horn is a 250-300 value and the rest was the flipper button...


----------



## partsguy (Mar 6, 2012)

old hotrod said:


> No, he is not...as you noted, the horn is a 250-300 value and the rest was the flipper button...




Well, you got me there. This makes me look like cheap 'ole tight wad (which I am!)


----------

